# Photos of a Virgin Indoor Grow...



## sap_boy (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Everybody.

I have never grown marijuana indoors, but I thought I'd give it a shot and see how it turned out. I'll give you the whole story, supply you with photos, and then await your comments, criticism, and/or advice.

I purchased 10 Northern Lights X Shiva seeds from http://www.seedboutique.com. I germinated 5 of them and started them in pots outdoors in May. I hadn't purchased any indoor equipment yet, but I wanted to get a jump start on the growing season, in case I ended up finishing them outside. One of the seeds never popped through the surface, but the other four did. I let them grow for about a month outsidem then hit the hydroponics store for equipment.

I didn't have a lot of space to work with. There's a small cabinet under the stairs that I like to call my "Carrie/Harry Potter Closet." I decided that this would be a good place to put cuttings and, eventually, vegetative plants. I bought two humidity domes and three two-bulb T8 fluorescent fixtures. I also have a thermometer/hygrometer, oscillating fan, and have wired everything to stay off the floor. 

For my bloom time, I figured a grow tent was my only option. I have no closets, no attic, and no basement. So, I purchased a 4X3 grow tent from SunHut. Inside, I've installed an eight-bulb T5 fixture, as any HPS in a grow tent would have created WAY too much heat. I rigged two small fans to each end of the T5 fixture to move air around and cool the lamps. I bought a 4-inch inline vortex fan (haven't had too much odor yet) connected to a carbon filter that sits on the floor. All of my water, nutrients, and cloning equipment have a dedicated shelf right next to the laundry sink, which provides a steady supply of water. I brought the plants inside two and a half weeks ago, gave them a week of 24-hour light, took two trays of cuttings (approximately 30), and put them into flower. 

As fortune would have it, ALL FOUR plants turned out to be female. I can't imagine what the odds of that happening are, but my guess it can be chalked up to "beginner's luck." I'm now in the middle of my second week. As you can see, my cat loves the plants, so I usually keep the tent zipped up half way so he can't get in there. And of course, I've left my girlfriend a gentle reminder of the lighting schedule. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Try not to make fun of me, though...I am a newbie, after all.


----------



## Bukshot911 (Jul 2, 2008)

dude i was reading your description of your lighting, and you can totally put HED lights in a tent ive done it. all you have to do is have a fan cooling the light whenever it is running. as a matter of fact i have my whole ventalatin system connected to my lights reflector. (carbon filter as an intake then ducting to the fan, ducted the fan to the reflector, air goes over the light out the other side of the reflector and ducted up out the top of my grow tent (homebox), you can even put like an odor sock or something on the end as a chimney if you need a little more odor control.)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

wow..get that cat....hey thanks for shareing..thats a clean setup...Heres some Green MOJO to help them Ladies along..keep us posted but most of all KEEP M GREEN


----------



## sap_boy (Jul 3, 2008)

Bukshot, thanks for the advice. However, the temperature in the tent with the T5 fixture is over 90 degrees. My guess is an HID would be worse.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2008)

not if it was air cooled, and proper ventlation..but would also say no more then a 400 tho..stck wth what your doing..its working..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2008)

T5s are great to veg with, but if you want to end up with any amount of bud, you really need a HPS for flowering.  Do what you need to cool it.


----------



## Bukshot911 (Jul 6, 2008)

you need a reflector that is seald with a glass plate and has flanges to attach ducting to the sides so that cool air (from outside the grow box) can be pumped in over the light then either dumped into the tent or carried out.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jul 6, 2008)

Setup and ladies look great man. Also your cat is adorable .

Yeah, a 400 Watter would be great, you should really consider it, however it is tight quarters and the heat would be a greater issue than the T5's. Buckshot nailed it though, a vented sealed reflector would be the only answer. Maybe consider a 250 Watter, less heat and they pump about 28,000 lumens.

Either way keep up the great job, and take care.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 6, 2008)

looking good. very clean setup.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice !

I would consider what the folks are telling you, the lighting is very important if you are wanting some quality weed to smoke.

watch that kitty! they like to eat fresh MJ! at least mine do!:holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah a sealed air coold hood is the answer to heat issues..250 is a great light but for a lttle more$ you could put 80000 lumes and get tighter buds..JMO..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Bukshot911 (Jul 7, 2008)

i use a 400w system and it works just fine i was considering a 600w but for the size of my grow tent its really pushing it.


----------

